

Your initial feedback on Gmail’s new look - Garbage
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/your-initial-feedback-on-gmails-new.html

======
glimcat
I long ago customized it away from the default L&F.

The first thing I did when they released the new L&F was to find a way to
disable it.

Google is not very good at design. Their good designs are minimalist
functional layouts. I don't need or want them to pretty these up.

------
MaysonL
Entirely too self-congratulatory.

